# Corel 9 to DRAWings



## EMBDenton (May 4, 2007)

Currently have corel 9/10 and looking to upgrade to DRAWing X3 (i believe this is the one with the auto digitizer for embroidery). Can anybody tell me if this can be upgraded or do I have to purchase the one for 1,700?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I am not 100% sure, but I don't think there is an upgrade path to Drawings from Corel 10 or prior. 

The street price for Drawings x3 by the way is around $1,000.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

It was my understanding that the two programs are distinct separate programs and there is not an upgrade from one program to another...ie corel to drawings. A sure fire way to find out...contact corel...the website does not give the answer


----------



## EMBDenton (May 4, 2007)

You are correct nothing on the Corel web site... have been on hold with Corel for 2 hours now... still checking.


----------



## EMBDenton (May 4, 2007)

Well decided to upgrade to Corel X3 then after a while will get the dongle for Drawings. Found a student version on the web (ebay) for 79.00 to upgrade from Corel 10 to X3.

Not willing to drop 1,700 into Drawings quite yet....


----------



## digifacmp (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi!
Drawings is coming out with a new version Drawings 4. Web site is DRAWstitch Technology and DRAWings embroidery software. It will be its own independent program. Not with Corel anymore. It will have its own drawing tools. Corel will be releasing its own system not incooperation with Wings but with Wilcom. The system is called Deco Studio.
I think you should better wait for the dust to settle before deciding which one to purchase.


----------



## dan1942 (Jul 1, 2007)

Any ideas on the cost of the Deco Studio??


----------



## kepps2813 (Sep 27, 2007)

Generations has software that converts drawings or photos into embroidery. I got mine at a trade show think it was about 1500.00 that was a couple of years ago. I didn't really use it only about 25 times it worked great to change things over. Just another way to consider. Hope this helps. Karen


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

The Price To The Deco Studio Software Is $1,990.00 Dllrs


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

I Order The Deco Studio But They Wont Ship It Into February Because They But To Ship From Australia, The Main Wilcom Company.


----------

